# Hotel McAlpin Room No. 461



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2017)

Scan courtesy http://www.oldbike.eu


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone interested? Craigslist Philadelphia...





https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/6048699177.html


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 22, 2017)

not too often I see my surname in print.  
Though when my folks lived in Dayton, my mom used to love taking her credit card to the department store.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 24, 2017)

A couple of cool pictures I found at:
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/colson.php


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 27, 2017)

That colson trike is neat. How would that ship?


----------

